# Mexican Cheeses



## 4meandthem (Sep 9, 2010)

Anybody else using them?

I really like Enchilado which is a hard cheese with a chili rub on it.

I also like Cotija which is very similar but no rub.Kinda like a salty harder Feta.

I also but fresh string cheese from the deli counter in my local mexican market.

The first two are great in tacos or finishing off baked dishes.The string cheese never lasts long enough to cook.

What are you getting and what are you using it for?


----------

